# tips for growing Dwarf Hairgrass?



## AshNeon93 (Jan 11, 2014)

For DIY Co2 there is loads of guides on YouTube, and I have dwarf hairgrass in my low light non co2 tank, its not spreading/growing much but its not brown so I guess that's a start! Apparently the trick is to trim it down all the time, then it will spread.


----------



## mike1v (Dec 7, 2011)

*dhg*

I have dhg in a beta tank,, 4 gallon, 1 inch MGO and sand blast cap.. No CO2, as a matter of fact a sponge filter with air so most natural CO2 will evaporate anyway.. I have a 7watt LED pendant over it. It grows great, spreads quickly. I don't trim it often. I think the key is good light and a rich substrate.


----------



## Sluuuder (Feb 7, 2012)

DIY co2 and decent light you should be fine. Mine got hit with some BBA algea and its fighting through it but we shall see! Hope you have better luck with it than I do!!!


----------



## Nestle_ (Jul 4, 2013)

diy co2 is simply water + sugar + yeast = co2 + alchohol

2 liter bottle, 2 cups sugar, 1tsp (or more) of yeast
more yeast = faster co2

as for DHG, mine loved the DIY CO2 being blown right at it with a powerhead. They also love a little current vs stagnant water. Mine is in a play sand cap thats so deep they don't reach the MGOPS underneath, but I also dose DIY ferts and give it MG fert sticks under it. So far its spread like crazy, but once the CO2 stopped, growth slowed dramatically but color has held on. The shrimp loved it, female betta's love it, so far it hasn't been dug up by GBR, though where sand has been blown into a dune the DHG has clung together well and even the floaters seem to do well.

DHG, great carpet in my mind, but if you don't want it to go into other areas of the tank, prune the growth shoots or make a wall DEEP in the soil so it can't travel.


----------



## eric19 (Nov 16, 2013)

thanks for all your replies.


----------

